# Amano shrimp looking quite orange?



## LancsRick (30 Mar 2013)

Ok, so most of my amano shrimp are usually an off-white colour, with maybe a hint of an orangey/beige tinge around places. There's one though that really is quite orange I've noticed, and I was wondering whether this was just a colour variation, or whether it was a sign of anything?

Tank is stable, and all other shrimp and all fish are happy as larry, so I'm presuming there isn't a problem, but wanted to check.

Cheers!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Mar 2013)

Pic?


----------



## LancsRick (31 Mar 2013)

Will do this evening, presuming they aren't being as elusive by then!


----------



## Mick.Dk (31 Mar 2013)

Wouldn't worry, mate. Mine does that occasionally, esp. the biggger, older "mama's". I've never seen bad things come from it, though
Mick.


----------



## Claire (23 Apr 2013)

Normally means that they're getting ready to moult.


----------

